# cinder blocks



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

anyone ever use cinder blocks and box them in with wood for a stand?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

What size tank are you making a stand for? If its not bigger than 300 gallons i wouldn't use cinder blocks. 2x4's and 4x4's would do just fine holding up 300 gallon tanks if built correctly. Here are some pics of the stands I built for a 75 gallon and 450 gallon. 

Here is the basic design I used for both stands just used different materials. 
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/Tanks008.jpg

Showing the added plywood top, I also put a piece of plywood on the bottom so the filter and supplies would have a place to sit.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/Tanks011.jpg

The two frames for the 450. The brown wood are 2x4s and the green are 4x4s. the 4x4s are on the top.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/Tanks017.jpg

The top with all the brackets before the plywood.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/Tanks018.jpg

The cinder blocks getting put together before i filled them with concrete (each stack weights over 200 pounts)
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/Cinderblocksgettingmortarded1.jpg

The top, bottom and cinder block stacks put together and sprayed with a primer/sealer
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/Stand200608251.jpg

The wood frame is also a lot easier to put a wood shroud on as well.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/Stand200608251.jpg


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Back in the day, when I got my first BIG tank, a 135g, I did not use wood for support. Instead I use 2 1/2x2 1/2" angle iron. Less deflection. The 135g was only a 5' long tank. Three rows of concrete block 4-high. Fit right in with the rest of my decor, too. Including the peach crate end tables, papasan chairs, beanbags, TV trays, and concrete block stereo stand.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

the tanks a 120 (4x2x2) i was jsut thinkin the cinder blocks would be easier, the last thing i want is that tank smashed on the floor......plus that 120 gallons of water wouldnt be fun either


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Leveling a tank that size is very important. Please bear that in mind when you set it up.


----------

